# Who is your favourite Cartoon villain?



## Raul (Jan 29, 2008)

So yeah, I was just wondering who are peoples favourite cartoon villains. The antagonist often rocks much more socks (and cocks) than the protagonist. 

Its quite simple the way it works, Just post who your favourite cartoon villain is! It doesn't have to be Disney or anything. Just your favourite CARTOON villain. 

For me its just two guys. 

This one






And this one 





Hades because he has an Incredible chin, and just generally pwnes, and Hexxus because he's Tim Curry in smog form...how can you not love him!?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha Raul they are my two as well!
Also, does anyone else see a remarkable similarity between Jafar and Scar? They even sound the same!


----------



## Greeb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok here goes... Don Karnage (Tail spin), Dr Robotnic (Sonic) just love his stupidity of telling his all plans ^^ and I would say Aku from (Samurai Jack), Jack Spicer (Shaolin Showdown)


----------



## Raul (Jan 29, 2008)

Post pictars as well! Then we can all see the badassery.


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, here are the most badass villains ever!


----------



## Kloudmutt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mojo jojo 




Plasmius


----------



## Raul (Jan 29, 2008)

Mmm... sludge...
Mmm... filth!
Aah!.. fumes...
Oooh.. cack!
Oil and grime... poison sludge
Diesel clouds and noxious muck
Slime beneath me... slime up above
Ooh you'll love my, ah-ah-ah, toxic love

Toxic love

I see the world and all the creatures in it
I suck 'em dry and spit 'em out like spinach
I feel the power - it's growing by the minute
And pretty soon you're gonna see me wallow in it
I feel good - a special kind of horny
Flowers and trees depress and frankly bore me
I think I'll spew them all with cyanide salive
Pour me a puke cocktail and take me to the driver!

Filthy brown acid rain
Pouring down like egg chow mein
All that's foul - all that's stained
Breeding in my toxic brain

And after dinner I could go for something sweet
REVENGE! for all those years locked in a tree!
I'll crush and grind all creatures great and small
And put up parking lots and shiny shopping malls
'Cause greedy human beings will always lend a hand
With the destruction of this worthless jungle land
And what a beautiful machine they have provided
To slice a path of doom with my foul breath to guide it

Hit me one time!
Hit me twice!
Aaah - that's rather nice!

Oil and grime...poison sludge
Diesel clouds and noxious muck
Slime beneath me...slime up above
Ooh you'll love my, ah-ah-ah, toxic love.


----------



## Greeb (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotnick 



Don Karnage 



Aku 



Jack Spicer


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 29, 2008)

The Joker.


----------



## Greeb (Jan 29, 2008)

By the way, Raul, yur faves are kinda the same, I mean their attitude and speach are realy similar to each other. And also faces are kinda similar ^^.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 29, 2008)

Not necessarily a villain, but definitely an antagonist....although I suppose they all were in some way, but my #1 spot goes to Tom 




#2 would be Inspector Zenigata from Lupin the Third. Not a villain either, but rather an antagonist, this guy made me laugh so much




and finally, Yami Marik, for having a kickass voice, a great evil laugh, and some of the most batshit insane faces you'll ever see


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll post pictures a little later.

Jenner from NIMH.
Carface from the first ADGTH.
Shredder. I love his costume.

And many more.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Vincent Volaju


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr. Gone


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 29, 2008)

L from death note

http://www.animestocks.com/gallery_files/images/Death%20Note/L%20(Ryuuzaki)/L_016_animestocks%5Bcom%5D.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2008)

Shendu.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 29, 2008)

L? A villian? lol wut.

As for me, I don't watch TV nowadays, and all my old memories have fuzzified, soooo I have no specifications.


----------



## Raul (Jan 30, 2008)

Light is probably considered the good guy, while L is trying to stop him, making him the bad guy. Dunno why.

And yes, my choices do seem similar, but thats because they are both truly awesome. But they don't sound the same. James Woods sounds a little Different from Tim Curry


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 30, 2008)

David fuckin Xanatos. 






Or Hexadecimal


----------



## ziggy47 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd have to say my favorite cartoon villain is Dark Heart from the Care Bears. Also Professor Cold Heart and No Heart and Beastly. The interactions between No Heart and Beastly are oftentimes very humorous, even when it may not have been intended to be. I always laughed at Beastly's ridiculous punishments when I was little, and I still do when I find the time to watch old episodes of the Care Bears.

ziggy47 a. k. a. Leah


----------



## xLadyxFelinex (Feb 1, 2008)

(Picchures later, when I'm more awake >_>) 

1. Starscream (more specifically, since there are several, Animated. Because he _mopped the slaggin' floor_ with the Autobots - _including_ Prime.)
1.5. Also, Animated Megatron, for the same reasons. 

2. Anemone from Eureka Seven. She's NUTS. 

3. Hades from Appleseed

(And he technically doesn't count, because the movie he's in is _technically_ live-action with CGI effects, rather than a cartoon... But he IS animated... TF2007 Barricade. He is HOT and I could sit and drool mindlessly for hours over his beautiful shiny Saleen Mustang sexiness...)


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2008)

After using the definition below as a parameter,

_Cartoon_
1. animated movie: a movie made using animation instead of live actors.

Sephiroth is one of my favorite cartoon villans.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 1, 2008)

^Is that EYE LINER And lipstick I see on you? oh Sephiroth you crossdresser...



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> and finally, Yami Marik, for having a *kickass voice*, a great evil laugh, and some of the most batshit insane faces you'll ever see



....Kickass in the "Oh god! He's so evil even his VOICE will drive me insane" sense?


Hmm...you know Dhaos can actually count as a cartoon villain since he's been inside the anime of Tales of Phantasia, as well as the twist that was around him. Dhaos was one of those villains who is actually not evil. one man's terrorist is another mans' freedom fighter. when Tales of Phantasia was made that wasn't really done that often, the villain was always evil for little to no reason.






...Of course that doesn't stop Dhaos from trying out for Bleach as one of the Vizard. ;p






 Notice the dude on the top right has the same hairstyle as Dhaos.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 2, 2008)

Had a hell of a time finding a decent picture of Harley...

-Onyx


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 2, 2008)

Three words: Katz!


----------



## Fallen (Feb 2, 2008)

Diclonius 35 from elfen lied(she is a villian imo, she's insane)


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 2, 2008)

Maleficent from "Sleeping Beauty" - any villain that can transform into a bad-ass fire-breathing dragon gets my vote


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 2, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs24/i/2008/031/0/b/Harley_Quinn_y_Poison_Ivy_II_by_Manawua.jpg[/img]
> 
> Had a hell of a time finding a decent picture of Harley...
> 
> -Onyx



YESSSSSSSS.


----------



## Gol22 (Feb 2, 2008)

The one and only...

Dr. Claw


----------



## Oni (Feb 2, 2008)

Mayfurr said:
			
		

> Maleficent from "Sleeping Beauty" - any villain that can transform into a bad-ass fire-breathing dragon gets my vote


Concurs.


----------



## Greeb (Feb 3, 2008)

Mayfurr said:
			
		

> Maleficent from "Sleeping Beauty" - any villain that can transform into a bad-ass fire-breathing dragon gets my vote



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N5qXlMZlH1k&feature=related

Yes of course at oo:18


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 3, 2008)

The mighty Monarch!






RELEASE THE BUTTERFLYS!


----------



## Meliz (Feb 7, 2008)

Starscream and Megatron.

Hisoka, dunno if he's a badguy, cuz he's pretty... loopy.


----------



## Aikon (Feb 8, 2008)

Don Karnage was already brought up, and since repeats suck this guy here is probably my second.  I love the design... even more than Karnage.  

Cheers to anyone who knows where he comes from (I'll buy you a beer, or something?).


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 3, 2008)

The Joker from Batman TAS, gotta love the Mark Hamil inspired madness.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm...  I would say Prince Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender.


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hmm... I would say Prince Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender.


 

Zuko isn't a villain anymore. He's a good guy, and part of the Gaang.


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh...villain..


Either the Joker from _Batman_, or Malificent from _Sleeping Beauty_


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 3, 2008)

Hahahahaha, just kidding.

It's probably these characters:


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 3, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> L from death note
> 
> http://www.animestocks.com/gallery_files/images/Death%20Note/L%20(Ryuuzaki)/L_016_animestocks%5Bcom%5D.jpg


 
L was not the villian of death note, Light was more of the villian, although he ment well trying to rid the world of evil he became a crazy mass murderer.

Well here's my favorite villians.

Light from death note, Because he was just sooo clever and I wanted to see what he would come up with next.






And the joker because he canceled out batman's lame seriousness.
I like crazy bad guys!







Team rocket as well


----------

